# Orijin LBP and loose poop



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Ever since I slowy switched Aces food when we got him in August he has had loose stool when feeding him Orijin LBP. Often I rotate feedings and switch to raw for a few feedsings and notice his stool is normal and hard when feeding raw food, but as soon as I start feeding Orijin LBP with/ canned Wilderness back to loose poops. Even without a coating of canned food and just Orijin his poop is still quite loose. 

So I'm looking for an alternative. 
I thinking about taste of the wild, has anyone had loose poop issues with the brand? I seemed to have found alot of info on Orijin LBP giving dogs loose stool and I'm looking to change over asap to something better for him. Any word on Wilderness kibble? 

I'm open to any suggestions as long as it is a grain free brand.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've personally gone through some of the more expensive brands, and honestly prefer Nutro Natural for my girls. I feed the chicken and oatmeal, though, since oddly enough the 'large breed formula' contains grain. The chicken and oatmeal does not.

Nutro's known for not having the nasty animal parts that a lot of the cheaper brands have.

To be honest, I do not know a huge deal about the different foods, only from what I have personally researched and tried, but the Nutro that I'm on now has hardened up both of my dogs' stool and made them more regular (in the sense that they seem to go better at specific times, rather than randomly having to go throughout the day - this is especially been helpful for my Chihuahua tha has a bladder and bowels the size of a peanut). I've also noticed a huge change in Alexandria's coat - it sheds a LOT less and is extremely soft and shiny. 

I think it honestly just depends on the dog. My Doberman Pinscher is doing horribly on this food (even though she loves it) and is losing hair/having an itchy coat. It helped with her weight management, but seems to be doing horrid things to her coat. She actually did better on a grain food that she used to be on. Some dogs do, oddly enough. She's now getting fed Purina Pro Plan for sensitive skin. I have yet to see any change from the old food, though she LOVES this food. I've only had her on it for three days - I will let you know if she improves.

I've considered TOTW, but it has TOO much protein for my dogs. They're active dogs, yes, but not constantly competing or being active. I've heard some good things about it, so I would definitely keep it in mind.

I know that I probably didn't help much, but I figured I'd put my two cents in. Nutro Natural (Chicken and Oatmeal) works great for me, but for others probably not. I haven't heard much about it on here, but that's probably because it's not usually seen as a more 'premium' brand, and since not all of the foods are grain-free you have to check prior to purchasing. It's a good cost for me, and the dogs don't eat nearly as much of it so it has definitely lasted longer than the other foods that I've had in the past. I honestly think it depends highly on the individual animal, though.

There are a LOT of others on here that know more about food than me, so I'm hoping they will chime in


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Alexandria610 said:


> I've personally gone through some of the more expensive brands, and honestly prefer Nutro Natural for my girls. I feed the chicken and oatmeal, though, since oddly enough the 'large breed formula' contains grain. The chicken and oatmeal does not.
> 
> Nutro's known for not having the nasty animal parts that a lot of the cheaper brands have.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks, I pretty much narrowed it down to grain free only, lots to choose from too. I'm more concerned about hardening up his poop since if I stick with a grain free it should be a decent brand/food to give. 

I read a few places about the cal/phos ratios, but then also seen people giving TOTW to puppies without any issues. I'm hoping soon im not trying to scrape mud pies with a poop bag off the sidewalks.

Hoping for some feedback with pups and TOTW


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Iannotti said:


> Hey Thanks, I pretty much narrowed it down to grain free only, lots to choose from too. I'm more concerned about hardening up his poop since if I stick with a grain free it should be a decent brand/food to give.
> 
> I read a few places about the cal/phos ratios, but then also seen people giving TOTW to puppies without any issues. I'm hoping soon im not trying to scrape mud pies with a poop bag off the sidewalks.
> 
> Hoping for some feedback with pups and TOTW


Well like I said, the one I feed IS grain free and I am having great success with hardened stools from my dogs.

If you only wanted answers about TOTW and people who have feed it to their puppies, then you should have asked for* only* that. I am just trying to give other view on other foods that have worked and possibly help save you money while still giving your puppy a great food that could help in all areas including the stool content.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby could not 'handle' Orijen. Bad gas and bad poops, even though I phased it in very gradually. I switched her to TOTW and the problems went away.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Abby could not 'handle' Orijen. Bad gas and bad poops, even though I phased it in very gradually. I switched her to TOTW and the problems went away.


hey Paddy which one did you get? I notice the protein % change greatly depending on flavor.


----------



## Davis40 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi All, 
First time posting. We have a 6 month old gsd named Charlie. When we brought him home from the vet we had him on solid gold wolf cub formula for a while, although his stomach never seemed to agree with it (loose poops) so we gradually went raw to chicken & rice for about until his stools were solid then began to incorporate Nutro LBP lamb & rice & his stomach seemed great! good poop, same energy but all of a sudden...this itching came about! All day long, scratching & biting & nibbling himself. So its been a week of that and after realizing its definitely not a fluke we took him off it last night & the itching has already subsided a bit (only after buying the 30 lb bag though of course....to the shelter it goes) Now, after narrowing down that he does not do well on bison protein (solid gold wolf cub) and he may very well be either allergic to the lamb or grain in Nutro we are going to try Taste of the Wild (fish blend). our trainer feeds her gsd's that and we are hoping his poop stays good and we just get rid of this dang itching.

Now with TOTW will it be ok to just go ahead and put him on the adult formula? I feel the excess protein in the puppy formula might make him queasy again

Any opinions?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

It can be very tricky to find what food agrees with your pup. Sometimes it could be just one simple ingrediant in the food that upsets their tummy. My non GSD pup did excellent on Wellness puppy. Brody, my GSD did great on Natural Balnce grain free bison and sweet potato. It's more of a hypoallergenic food. I would also alternate raw meals with it so he got the best of both worlds. Now he gets all raw and home cooked meals. This way I can control what goes into his body and what doesnt


----------



## porky51 (Aug 2, 2011)

we feed our 4mo GSD Nitro LBP and Orijin LBP mix we mix 5 cups Nutro LBP and 2cups Orijin LBP thats works great for Elvis great poop, great coat


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feeding Puppies

Hi! Taste of the Wild is not a food for puppies. I would wait until 12-18 months to use that food. I hope that post on feeding puppies helps. Lamb can be a tricky food for dogs. 

Thanks for donating that big bag of food to the shelter!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd definitely suggest trying something like Natural Balance grain free limited ingredient diet. I've tried Nutro, Orijen, TOTW, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Evo, and even raw. Nat. Balance has done it for Aiden (thank god). He's a bit picky about eating it, though. Probably not as yummy since it is so limited. I mix in a small bag of Acana to entice him.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd feed Acana. Orijen is made by the same people that make Acana, but Orijen often has too much protein for some dogs. Acana has less protein and when fed the dog often has harder stool than if fed Orijen, although both are high quality foods


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

_Crystal_ said:


> I'd feed Acana. Orijen is made by the same people that make Acana, but Orijen often has too much protein for some dogs. Acana has less protein and when fed the dog often has harder stool than if fed Orijen, although both are high quality foods


:thumbup:


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

if he does good on raw why not keep him on raw? or is it due to cost ? you can do half raw half kibble too (raw for one feeding kibble for other)

i would try a middle food, those other foods are too rich for most dogs..

middle ground foods are: canidae ALS, merrick, natural balance, Eagle , 4Heath (found at tractor supply feed stores)..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

mebully21 said:


> if he does good on raw why not keep him on raw? or is it due to cost ? you can do half raw half kibble too (raw for one feeding kibble for other)
> 
> i would try a middle food, those other foods are too rich for most dogs..
> 
> middle ground foods are: canidae ALS, merrick, natural balance, Eagle , 4Heath (found at tractor supply feed stores)..


Aha! An answer I've been searching for -- whether Canidae ALS was considered a "middle" food -- less rich -- than what I've tried. (Innova LBP and now, BB Chicken/brown rice.)

And on a side note, do shelters take dog food bags already opened?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

_Crystal_ said:


> I'd feed Acana. Orijen is made by the same people that make Acana, but Orijen often has too much protein for some dogs. Acana has less protein and when fed the dog often has harder stool than if fed Orijen, although both are high quality foods


 I have fed all varieties of Orijen for years with no problem to various breeds. Some folks do have a problem because they feed the same amount as they did with lesser quality foods and that is not necessary. I had to cut almost all of my dogs food in half with Orijen because they use it all. They were getting quite fat


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

the canidae ALS is middle food. not the grain free, but the ALS.. any grain free food is usually higher on the food level, and some dogs dont do well on it.. merrick is middle of the road too, they have a ton of good foods (flavors). mine eat the wilderness blend (which is more toward grain free) . and remember to not feed what the bags say lol... if i fed mine what the bags said they would be fat cows... i used canidae ALS for 8 years with good results for my dogs..

canidae is definitely middle food compared to innova evo, and others.. regular innova is middle food, not the evo though.... wellness depending on the type can be middle food, but i have seen all their types give loose stool, irregardless of the grain free or regular flavors.. for some reason wellness = loose poop lol.... 4 Health from tractor supply is middle food too.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

and yes most shelters wil take open bags of food, i have donated open bags and the shelters near me take them.


----------

